# any bassoonists here?



## corpsegrinder72

should be getting my bassoon today (sunday) or monday afternoon. was supposed to get it saturday, but the shop owner decided not to be tere today  if i remeber correct its a linton 5k. the wood model, not the plastic one. or i could get a plastic 5k or a schreiber. ill probably go with the wood 5k.

anyways, mainly looking for any tips you could give me, or some good websites.


----------



## Harmonie

Well it looks like you already got your bassoon, so I guess I can't be of much help. 

I play the bassoon, though... Obviously.

Enjoy your new bassoon.


----------



## corpsegrinder72

woo, my band director is starting me on bassoon wednesday, when we get back from holidays.

im also going to the twenty fourth annual double reed workshop at southeastern university this friday and saturday. my band director told me about it and it looks like itll be pretty beneficial.

woo excitement.


----------



## RamseyWindSymphony

*Wind Symphony in Northern Jersey near NY Seeking Bassoonist*

The Ramsey Wind Symphony is currently expanding its' roster. We are comprised of volunteer musicians (professional and amateur) who combine our talents and services to provide concerts of artistic merit for the benefit of the community and Wind Symphony members. We are currently seeking bassoon, oboe, clarinet and flute members.

Performing both within Ramsey and regionally, the group promotes awareness and provides quality music with a symphonic dimension for audiences to enjoy. A primary goal is to be recognized both locally and regionally for excellence in performance of symphonic wind music for the broadest audience possible.

The Ramsey Wind Symphony provides opportunities for qualified individuals to renew, maintain and develop their interests and talents in the performing arts by participating in a positive and uplifting musical environment. All prospective members interested in joining the Ramsey Wind Symphony must possess good-to-excellent playing technique. Any interested musician may feel free to contact Music Director Charles Yassky at [email protected] for additional information.


----------

